# blood covered stool



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Annie is having bloody stool. Tucker is having bloody stool and sometimes nothbg but blood. Is this from the bone sharslds in their stool or constipation or something? Is it normal it something I should freak out about?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Are you sure it's blood or just very darkish red in color stool? What have they been eating the last few meals?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

It's weird that it's happening to both dogs. Could you take a photo of the poop?


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Sorry for all the questions, just want to get some more details. 
Is it dark red or bright red blood? This gives a good idea of where the blood is originating from.
Dark red or blackish blood, or clots generally originates from higher in the digestive track than bright red blood. 
How much blood is there, like just drops of it, or are we talking pure blood. Any mucous?
How are the dogs acting otherwise, eating ok? Acting normal?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

the colour of the blood is so important in order to say what it could be.

if it's bright red, it's coming from the anus, where there could be a tiny tear or a capillary breaking...if it's a darker red, it could be coming from the lower colon...if it is black and tarry, it could be game meats or heart or blood coming from higher up in the large or small intestine..

the darker the blood, the origin is coming from higher up in the gastro-intestinal tract, including the stomach.

what have you been feeding recently and what colour is the blood...?

for both dogs to have bloody stools seems more like a food issue than a bloody issue....but don't know until we get some more information.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Day 1-2- skinned chicken backs (about two lbs each a day)
Day 3-5- Annie ate skin on chicken backs and had two pork neck pieces. Tucker had chicken backs skin on.

Day 6-8- they ate chicken quarters (skin on)

Also I gave them about 1/2 cup yogurt a few times for probiotics. They also get brewers yeast and garlic tabs to help with fleas shedding and their dry skin.

Annie's stool seems to be covered in blood. It looks bright, like if you would cut your finger. I further "investigated it and it was only coated. The inside was poop and some bone shards.

Tucker's stools look normal. They are very hard. It it in-between stools coming out that he drips blood. Its bright red like Annie's. He will also try To go and when he can't blood comes out. Its not flowing, and its like its mixed with mucus. Today after he went potty I had to wipe his hind end because he had some run down his butt area 

Hope this helps :/


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't feed my dogs pork necks. Alot of people don't. I can't remember what happened when I gave them to my dogs but I had to throw out what I had. I wonder if the pork necks are the culprit. 

That bright blood is actually the best news, I think - I don't have enough know-how to tell you it's perfectly ok because I would be freaked out, but I THINK it should be something minor.


----------



## chewice (Jan 1, 2012)

I think im throwing my pork necks out as well. Everytime I feed there is a little blood. I don't know why.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i'd say they are both getting too much bone. 

bright red means the shards are causing bleeding. it's not serious, but it's an indication that they don't need this much bone.

and, if the pork necks you are feeding are those you get from the grocery store and they are those odd little shapes, they're very sharp....

you may want to go to the meat department and ask for necks cut lengthwise or even keep them whole...that you would buy them whole....those would be awesome for your dogs, but not those cut ones.


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

Personally, not a big fan of pork necks. They are much too bony and not enough to them to make it worth it.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Agreed on the pork neck bone situation. they are much too bony for my dogs too and cut into odd shapes. so my dogs will crush the bone into big pieces they can swallow which are sharp and awkward. my first suspicion would be the pork necks.


----------



## dustinshaw98 (Feb 22, 2012)

Makovach said:


> Annie is having bloody stool. Tucker is having bloody stool and sometimes nothbg but blood. Is this from the bone sharslds in their stool or constipation or something? Is it normal it something I should freak out about?


A dark stool may or may not contain blood.. Can you possibly have it checked just to be on the safe side? I'm sorry this has happened to your dog. I hope nothing's wrong.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

ciaBrysh said:


> Personally, not a big fan of pork necks. They are much too bony and not enough to them to make it worth it.


I wish they worked for me, though. They SEEM ok and they are dirt cheap. At least when i threw mine out I hadn't spent a fortune on them.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

agreed on the store bought ones....they are like triangular shaped sharp edged things.....

that's why i suggested whole necks or necks cut lengthwise....then they are nice...and do have a nice amount of meat on them.

the cool thing about the whole lamb necks i get is the work out for the dogs trying to get meat out of every nook and cranny....


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I get deer neckbones and they are great for the dogs. The bone seems softer than pork neckbones for some reason...


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

No more pork neck til I find whole. They ate only chicken quarters yesterday and today, now Tucker has diarrhea. But no more blood. Annie hasn't had yet BM yet.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Makovach said:


> No more pork neck til I find whole. They ate only chicken quarters yesterday and today, now Tucker has diarrhea. But no more blood. Annie hasn't had yet BM yet.


diarrhea or liquid ?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

CavePaws said:


> I get deer neckbones and they are great for the dogs. The bone seems softer than pork neckbones for some reason...


agreed....so are lamb necks. i have an order coming for whole lamb necks.....i'm probably more excited than the dogs 

it's not the the protein, it's the cut that gets us in trouble.

i wish i knew why butchers cut those necks in such horrid shapes. seems to me it would be easier on them just to cut lengthwise and be done with it instead of getting cutesy.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm having the same issue with my pit bull Rambo right now.

He's had bloody stool on and off - he was on Acana kibble before and it happened once in a blue moon, usually when he was overfed or had an upset stomach from getting into something else. He's been back on raw for the past couple of months and within the past week he's started having more bloody-mucousy stools. It isn't very dark blood, and I have seen some bone shards (chicken) in his stool, so I suppose it could just be because his stomach acid isn't used to breaking down the bones yet... but I'm starting to get worried because it's been much more frequent the past few days. My neighbors have outdoor cats that come and sh*t in my yard, I'm starting to worry that he could have gotten hookworms or something from getting into the cat poop. Think I'm gonna take him in tomorrow or Friday if it continues.

Sorry I don't have advice for you... my other dogs have been on raw for years and never really had a continuing issue with bloody stool... he's eating mostly bone in chicken like your dogs too, just with a little heart or gizzards thrown in here and there. Once I get to the bottom of it I'll let you know, in case you're still having the same problem...


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

magicre said:


> diarrhea or liquid ?


It was pure liquid with two small shards of bone. 

BUT! today he has had two great poops! not hard, not softserve, no blood, no straining. I gave him 1lb chicken quarters last night. This morning he has 1/4lb chicken back and 3/4 lb quarter, 1 egg and 1/2 cup yogurt. Tonight he will have 1lb chicken quarter.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

would you be comfortable stopping the yoghurt and the egg for a little while....just until you get some consistency...?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

catahoulamom said:


> I'm having the same issue with my pit bull Rambo right now.
> 
> He's had bloody stool on and off - he was on Acana kibble before and it happened once in a blue moon, usually when he was overfed or had an upset stomach from getting into something else. He's been back on raw for the past couple of months and within the past week he's started having more bloody-mucousy stools. It isn't very dark blood, and I have seen some bone shards (chicken) in his stool, so I suppose it could just be because his stomach acid isn't used to breaking down the bones yet... but I'm starting to get worried because it's been much more frequent the past few days. My neighbors have outdoor cats that come and sh*t in my yard, I'm starting to worry that he could have gotten hookworms or something from getting into the cat poop. Think I'm gonna take him in tomorrow or Friday if it continues.
> 
> Sorry I don't have advice for you... my other dogs have been on raw for years and never really had a continuing issue with bloody stool... he's eating mostly bone in chicken like your dogs too, just with a little heart or gizzards thrown in here and there. Once I get to the bottom of it I'll let you know, in case you're still having the same problem...


how often are you seeing bloody stools....the mucus may not be a concern simply because he just started back on raw and the intestine sheds....

are you seeing lots of blood or threads of blood?


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

magicre said:


> would you be comfortable stopping the yoghurt and the egg for a little while....just until you get some consistency...?


I could try it. They seem to have been getting more consistent when I started adding it in tho. Last night and today have all been normal poops. I will try it tho, Willing to do anything that can make me succeed with raw.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

magicre said:


> how often are you seeing bloody stools....the mucus may not be a concern simply because he just started back on raw and the intestine sheds....
> 
> are you seeing lots of blood or threads of blood?


Sometimes just threads of blood, two days ago he had diarrhea and then kept straining and a couple teaspoons worth of blood dripped out. I would be more concerned but the next day he had normal stool. I didn't get the chance to check it today because I haven't been home, gonna follow him out tonight and see...


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

*makovach:*

well, how about this?
stop the egg and continue the yoghurt...are you using full fat plain?

this way you'll be able to tell if one is offending his intestines.

here's the thing.....eggs can cause a newly transitioned dog diarrhea....i personally recommend not intro'ing them until much later on.

*catahoulamom:*

the few teaspoons you saw really weren't teaspoons...it's blood mixed with serous fluids and other things....

so probably not that much blood....the intestine releases fluids too....

but it is bright red, yes?

sorry for asking this again.....my mind is just gone.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Makovach said:


> No more pork neck til I find whole. They ate only chicken quarters yesterday and today, now Tucker has diarrhea. But no more blood. Annie hasn't had yet BM yet.


melissa:

i think the brewer's yeast and the garlic need to stop, too, for a bit....

they are fairly newly transitioned....

right now, i would recommend giving them only the protein/fat/bone.....and begin your progression once the stools are normal.....or normal-ish.....to different proteins.

when you start adding in yoghurt and eggs, especially eggs, brewer's yeast which can make dogs itchy....and garlic.....you don't know what's causing what, if that makes sense.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

no eggs, yogurt, or brewers yeast and garlic last night or this morning. Last night Annie and Tucker both had nice stools. This morning and afternoon, diarrhea for Tucker and bloody liquid for Annie.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I checked and my chicken quarters I got from walmart have sodium. I think it said 150mg? does that mean its enhanced? They don't have much left of it, and I'm getting a 40lb box of free range unenhanced chicken quarters in a day or so.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

It's enhanced, but not that bad - I don't buy it over 100gm but I've seen it up to 480. it could be they are sensitive to it.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Makovach said:


> I checked and my chicken quarters I got from walmart have sodium. I think it said 150mg? does that mean its enhanced? They don't have much left of it, and I'm getting a 40lb box of free range unenhanced chicken quarters in a day or so.


how much do your dogs weigh?

yes, it's enhanced.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

magicre said:


> *catahoulamom:*
> 
> the few teaspoons you saw really weren't teaspoons...it's blood mixed with serous fluids and other things....
> 
> ...


Thanks for that Re, and yep... bright red. This morning he had a nice firm normal stool after eating chicken and beef heart for dinner last night, this is like his third firm stool in a row, so I'm hoping we're in the clear! Didn't mean to hijack your thread, Makovach. I think it was the pork that was giving Rambo bloody stools, he doesn't seem to do well with it.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

catahoulamom said:


> Thanks for that Re, and yep... bright red. This morning he had a nice firm normal stool after eating chicken and beef heart for dinner last night, this is like his third firm stool in a row, so I'm hoping we're in the clear! Didn't mean to hijack your thread, Makovach. I think it was the pork that was giving Rambo bloody stools, he doesn't seem to do well with it.


pork or pork necks?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Makovach said:


> no eggs, yogurt, or brewers yeast and garlic last night or this morning. Last night Annie and Tucker both had nice stools. This morning and afternoon, diarrhea for Tucker and bloody liquid for Annie.


is that what they ate last night? chicken quarters?

i'm wondering if the pork necks lacerated the anus.....since it's a bright red, right?


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

magicre said:


> how much do your dogs weigh?
> 
> yes, it's enhanced.


Annie is about 65lbs. 
Tucker is about 55ish & growing. His projected adult weight is 65-70


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

magicre said:


> is that what they ate last night? chicken quarters?
> 
> i'm wondering if the pork necks lacerated the anus.....since it's a bright red, right?


Annie had pork neck on Friday and Saturday. so its been a week. Tucker did not have any pork necks. All Annie has been eating is chicken quarters. Tucker gets a chicken back (1/4lb) every other day, because he seems to need more bone to keep firm stools. Should I give him a back every day? because it seems the day after he has the back, he has good poop. Then the day after with out back its runny. I just don't want him to get constipated again. No more blood for Tucker. Haven't seen Annie's stool today, so I'm not sure of today, but yesterday it was a mix of bright to a tint darker red, mucus and bone shards. I was also wondering if maybe her tummy isn't quite up to par on digesting those bones and maybe that is why she is passing the shards?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

melissa...it's never an easy job to get the balance between bone and too much bone....

sometimes, the anus gets a piece of shard, cuts a little and it's like they bleed like a stuck pig....

here's what i would do.

my math says they should probably both get about the same amount.....at 2%, unless they are very active, i get approximately 21 ounces not two pounds a day....

under a pound and a half...but that's my math...and i'm working on newly transitioned so i am figuring less.

i would get some slippery elm at super supplements...they come in capsules....and give each dog one or two capsules for a few days....or sprinkle it on their food....

that will coat the intestinal tract and maybe stop the bleeding.

then i would feed bone according to the poo.....as they get more and more into raw, they will be able to handle bone much better...promise and they may not need this much later on....

if the stool gets a little too hard, then just feed one boney meal and one boneless meal...per day....or if you only feed once a day, give a back to each dog and then take the meat off the bone.

this is why i like whole chickens...gives you more latitude...


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

magicre said:


> melissa...it's never an easy job to get the balance between bone and too much bone....
> 
> sometimes, the anus gets a piece of shard, cuts a little and it's like they bleed like a stuck pig....
> 
> ...


I'm super afraid of cutting back their portions. Tucker is very active and is already skinny. I don't want him to be a skeleton. Annie is at the best weight she has ever been in her whole life. On a scale of 1-10, how important would it be to cut them back from 28-34oz a day to closer to 21oz? Could I cut back, but not quite so much? I'm scared out of my mind of my dogs getting too thin.. This may be something I just have to get over if its whats going to help make things right.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i just saw pics of them ......and they're fine....

i think though as you progress them from chicken to red meats....and add in organs and all kinds of goodies, way down the road, you'll figure it out because they are easy to see...unlike the pug and the corgi mix i have.....they are covered in that shedding stuff we call fur.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

magicre said:


> i just saw pics of them ......and they're fine....
> 
> i think though as you progress them from chicken to red meats....and add in organs and all kinds of goodies, way down the road, you'll figure it out because they are easy to see...unlike the pug and the corgi mix i have.....they are covered in that shedding stuff we call fur.


Okay. Thats good news!! 
I love being able to see every part of my dog visually with out all the fur. But they shed like crazy! (much less now on raw)


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Makovach said:


> Okay. Thats good news!!
> I love being able to see every part of my dog visually with out all the fur. But they shed like crazy! (much less now on raw)


let me innerduce you to my liddle pug.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

magicre said:


> pork or pork necks?


boneless pork. He's fine with rich meats like beef heart and even organs, but if he has pork he gets really gassy and his tummy gets grumbly. I think I'm gonna only feet pork organs from now on, not muscle meat.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

catahoulamom said:


> Thanks for that Re, and yep... bright red. This morning he had a nice firm normal stool after eating chicken and beef heart for dinner last night, this is like his third firm stool in a row, so I'm hoping we're in the clear! Didn't mean to hijack your thread, Makovach. I think it was the pork that was giving Rambo bloody stools, he doesn't seem to do well with it.


how are his stools today?


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Annie and Tucker both have nice stools today/last night! Just a little dry. Lets hope they stay this way!!! or even improve a bit more!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

that's great news....yay...

you're never going to have consistently wonderful poo. from day to day, as you increase their variety...you'll find sometimes poo is more firm, and sometimes less firm and then you'll figure out what to combine to make it mostly firm..

some dogs need a little bone with every meal.....some need bone every few meals...

my dogs, in the beginning, needed bone with every meal. now? not so much. but we're two years in...and some of the foods they eat are richer than chicken, such as venison heart and beef....


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

They knocked over the gate and escaped the bathroom today. I found three piles of poop. One I could tell was Nalahs because it was a kibble poop. I found two raw poops. One with bone shards (I'm guessing Annie) on the kitchen floor. and one with out (Tucker?) on my bed!!!!!. I was very mad and upset that 1.) My boyfriend didnt put Annie and Tucker in the cage, and put them in the bathroom with Nalah. I told him we will start working with leaving them in the bathroom, that doesnt mean when we will both be gone for 8 hours. 2) that they know better and I know they could have held it, or atleast not pooped in my bed. but yet, I wasn't completely bummed because it was nice stools. Just hate the locations.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

the good news is they were nice stools....

you know the saying....every silver lining has a cloud.


----------

